# Name this GRIZZLY.



## Cuerno Verde (Jan 31, 2014)

What model of Derco Grizzly is this? It has a catalyst and ash pan. No UL label to be found. I have poured through all Griz info on this fine site to no avail. Any model name or manual and such would be great. Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Feb 1, 2014)

Can't find the exact one, but likely about 1985-86 vintage - still pre-EPA, but with a cat. It certainly would have been lab tested at the time because earlier models were. I have this ad as well as sell sheets on even earlier models, but this ad probably predates your unit by two years.


----------



## Cuerno Verde (Feb 1, 2014)

View attachment 126069

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/quote]
Wow! Thank you for the ad. After seeing this, my stove is a free standing model of the one shown. Were Grizzly's known as good stoves? If you have any more Grizz info or where I could locate a manual or parts diagram it would be greatly appreciated. I just want to make sure all is in place and need to fix the ash pan lever. Thanks again. This was more than i could expect. What a great site and members!


----------



## webbie (Feb 1, 2014)

Grizzly stoves were heavy duty and the folks who made them well regarded in the industry. If I come across anything more I will post it - but a manual is going to be tough unless another member sees this post someday and has one to scan!

Here is a sell sheet from before your model....1981 or so.....the doors were sheet metal instead of cast, it appears, and catalytics did not hit the scene until 1985 or so.

This site lists some Grizzly parts!
http://www.hearthstove.com/Stove_application_and_pictures.html


----------

